# Cut Proof Gloves



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I suffered a heart attack last Saturday and got out of the hospital on Tuesday.
They put 4 stents in my coronary arteries and now I am on blood thinner medication.
They recommended that I use an electric shaver instead of a razor because if I cut myself it could take a long time for the blood to clot. It is pretty common that I get cuts in the kitchen and shop although I have been more careful lately even before this incident and that has helped. Sometimes I don't realize I cut myself until later in the day.
Anyway looking for recommendations on cut proof gloves. I am seeing two basic types, HDPE and Stainless steel metal mesh. Also some mention Grade 5.
Assuming the metal mesh is more protective but not sure. Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Try Uline.com 
or search cut resistant gloves


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Kevlar or mesh are the two best choices. Good to hear you're back up and around.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Decided to go with metal mesh, seems the mostly likely to stop a sharp edge.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M664098/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AHVSGQHFOH2ND&psc=1


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Metal aer tyoicaly used for production butchers. Probablly very hard touse around the shop, but Kevlar woudl be easier.

A little less might be typical "Mechanics" gloves. Easy to work in and pretty tough.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Another thing to watch out for is nose bleeds - you don't want one. When I was on thinners my allergies kicked in. After a bout of sneezing and clearing my nose I got a nose bleed. Took 5 hours to stop…


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Hey glad you are ok! By oldest brother had a heart attack almost a year ago in the middle of the night and didn't make it. By chance are you the guy that was selling some molding planes etc in Encinitas? I bought some hand tools from a guy named Joel in Encinitas several months ago on craigslist. I picked up a cut proof glove from Rockler they had by the carving tools. Let me try to find it.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Decided to go with metal mesh, seems the mostly likely to stop a sharp edge.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M664098/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AHVSGQHFOH2ND&psc=1



> Hey glad you are ok! By oldest brother had a heart attack almost a year ago in the middle of the night and didn't make it. By chance are you the guy that was selling some molding planes etc in Encinitas? I bought some hand tools from a guy named Joel in Encinitas several months ago on craigslist. I picked up a cut proof glove from Rockler they had by the carving tools. Let me try to find it.
> 
> - SMP


So sorry about your brother. Two of my brothers have stents and another had open heart bypass surgery.
That would not be me, must be another Joel in Encinitas.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

> Another thing to watch out for is nose bleeds - you don t want one. When I was on thinners my allergies kicked in. After a bout of sneezing and clearing my nose I got a nose bleed. Took 5 hours to stop…
> 
> - sras


Steve,

Thanks for the tip. I too have allergies and sneeze. Did notice a bit of blood lately.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought these a while back

https://www.amazon.com/YINENN-Resistant-Protection-Shucking-Processing/dp/B0791VBJ5M/ref=pd_vtp_469_2/142-7921296-2647668?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0791VBJ5M&pd_rd_r=997f0548-d3a4-4959-ba1e-7a788b0a2c8b&pd_rd_w=o16ar&pd_rd_wg=lxpql&pf_rd_p=cbf7992b-356b-4c7c-b269-51e599af593a&pf_rd_r=07X5CDKSJN9TZZQW2FW2&psc=1&refRID=07X5CDKSJN9TZZQW2FW2

Comfortable, flexible, and so far impenetrable on testing with sharp knives, and even a dull hatchet, no fingers would have been cut, maybe smashed with the hatchet had my hand been in them. So yours should sing and dance. I got the XL size, and they fit my big hands very well.

Ohhh, best of luck with the Cardio stuff, just do what your Doc tells you to. That includes no lifting until they say so.


----------

